# Sixers sign Lee Nailon



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Sixers Agree to Terms with Free Agent Forward Lee Nailon


The 76ers front court got a little bit deeper on Thursday.

Philadelphia 76ers President Billy King announced on Sept. 22 that the Sixers have agreed to terms with free-agent and five-year NBA veteran Lee Nailon.

"Lee will give us some added offense and experience," King said. "His workout and meeting were very impressive."

A 6-foot-9, 238-pound forward, Nailon has averaged 8.9 points and 3.1 rebounds per game on 47.3 percent shooting in 284 career games (96 starts). Last season, while playing with the Hornets, Nailon posted career-highs in scoring (14.2 ppg), rebounding (4.4 rpg) and minutes (29.7 mpg) in 68 games (51 starts).

Throughout his NBA career, Nailon has played with five different teams - the Charlotte/New Orleans Hornets (2000-02, 2004-05), the New York Knicks (2002-03), the Atlanta Hawks (2003-04), the Orlando Magic (2003-04) and the Cleveland Cavaliers (2003-04). He was a member of the Hornets 2001-02 playoff team that advanced to the Eastern Conference Semifinals.

A five-year NBA veteran, Nailon was drafted by the Charlotte Hornets in the second round (43rd overall pick) of the 1999 NBA Draft. After playing one season in Italy (1999-00, Milano), he entered the NBA and played two seasons with the Hornets (2000-02). After spending the 2002-03 season with the Knicks and starting the 2003-04 season with the Hawks, he signed consecutive 10-day contracts with Orlando (1/5/04, 1/15/04). Nailon later signed a 10-day contract with the Cavaliers (3/3/04) before signing with Cleveland for the remainder of the season. He returned to the Hornets franchise for the 2004-05 season, signing as a free agent (9/30/04).

During his college career, Nailon played at two junior colleges (Southeastern CC, 1995-96 and Butler County CC, 1996-97) before spending his final two seasons at Texas Christian University. He averaged 23.9 points, 9.1 rebounds and 2.2 assists in two seasons at TCU.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I like him. I'm not sure he's what we need, but hey, I'm average Joe Sixers Fan.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

There's a few things we know about Lee Nailon, he'll shoot the ball, and.. well lets hope he tries on defense. This really helps out the bench though.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I would have prefered Rodney White over this guy, but for a 1 year signing at the vet minimum, he could give us more of an impact off the bench. We know he can score, and that's what our bench needed. We needed more frontcourt depth, and now we can put him in with Hunter to spell Webber. He can also play the 3 if Korver isn't being effective.

So we're now 8 men deep with 1 roster spot open(unless Green got a tender), and we still have the trade exemption and Mashburn's contract.

Plus we aren't over the cap.

Could be worse I guess, but this signing isn't one that will make a big difference for us, unfortunately.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Here's an interesting look that Mo could do:

Starters:

C - Daly
PF - Webber
SF - Salmons
PG - Iverson
SG - Iggy

2nd Unit:

C - Hunter
PF - Nailon
SF - Korver
PG - Ollie
SG - ?


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

KK off the bench ^^^ ???

whats up with that



yeah I like the signing gives us size up front. hes a pf/sf


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

I really like this signing. He's shown that he can score and I believe he has the skills to become an able defender as well. The Sixers desperately needed a versatile scorer at the 3 and that's what they've found in Lee Nailon for sure. 

Starting line-up : Iverson, Iggy, Nailon, Webber, Sammy D
Bench : Korver, Salmons, Hunter,Randolph, Rogers, Green

That's a good, solid line up right there !


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Size and depth. I like the signing.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

SixersFan said:


> Plus we aren't over the cap.


Uh, unless they upped the soft cap to $80 million, yes they are.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I like this signing for the Sixers, we really improved our bench scoring with Nailon, but his defense is a liability. We can't have Korver and Nailon on at the same time or we'll be giving up too much on defense.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Is he good enough to start? He seemed good last season with New Orleans, he even was a (far-fetched) candidate for Most Improved.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Vermillion said:


> Is he good enough to start? He seemed good last season with New Orleans, he even was a (far-fetched) candidate for Most Improved.


He will have to compete with Korver for the starting spot, but I think that Korver will still be starting unless Lee really improved himself over the summer. Lee is an even worse liability on defense than Kyle is and we can't spread the floor as well with Lee in the game instead of Korver. He seemed good on New Orleans because he was the main scoring option there, but he would suck on any other team.


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

He does give us some much needed scoring off the bench. He does have experience being a starter so he may be able to step in and play some if someone goes down. Decent pickup for the bench. It looks a little better now.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Im excited about this because it helps 2 things we needed more size and someone who wont be afraid to shoot the midranger this is turning into a good offseason our money management with these signings may have been off but were actually trying this year maken some moves now the only bad thing is waiting for the damn season to start


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

:clap: I Love this Pickup!!!! :clap: .....I dont think I'd put Korver on the bench because of him though.....He just made our bench look a lot better now.....I cant wait untill the season starts to see if Webber's gonna be the man that he says he can be. 


*We Are Gonna Own This Year....


I Cant Wait Till The Season Starts!!!!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Uh, unless they upped the soft cap to $80 million, yes they are.


They aren't over the luxury tax right now, but they are over the cap.

Also people.. Lee Nailon isn't better than Kyle Korver, and there's no way he should start. He's a player who'll put up a lot of points on bad teams, he's not a player who'll make a good team much better. Also he's an old head, it's not like he's going to suddenly become a better defender. He is what he is, a nice addition to the bench, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

This is a good pick-up ofr a bnech player because when he comes off the bench he will give a nice scoring punch which the Sixers needed. But there is no way he will start over Korver who just got a long-tern extension.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Good signing, we need someone to solidfy our bench. Even if his not the best defender. Hopefully he'll see some court time.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Rayza said:


> Good signing, we need someone to solidfy our bench. Even if his not the best defender. Hopefully he'll see some court time.


yeah, he's going to be our 7th-8th man. solid signing the more i think about it. addressed a big need the team had.

think about it. we got rid of mjax and mckie for hunter and nailon. not a bad swap.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Should help with scoring off the bench but this signing is nothing to get too hyped about.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> Should help with scoring off the bench but this signing is nothing to get too hyped about.


I agree, its not like we picked up Amare here, but little moves liek these, if done right, can really make or break a team come playoff time.

i'm hoping we make one more addition.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

the numbers he made last year dont show nothing because he was on a bad team that they dont play for the team play for individual stats because they want to be in better teams again we in the summer are looking for scores when last season what we needed was defensive players also i would prefer rodney white but well at least signing someone its better that not sign at all.
good offensive player for the bench.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Pretty much exactly who i would have suggested the Sixers to sign, perfect fict...off the bench.


----------

